# Bei welchem E-Mail Anbieter große Anhänge versenden?



## Crymes (18. November 2009)

*Bei welchem E-Mail Anbieter große Anhänge versenden?*

Hallo Community,

Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles.
Ich bin gerade bei Google-Mail und mich stört, dass man nur Anhänge bis ca. 30 MB verschicken kann.

Kennt jemand einen Anbieter, wo die Größe der Anhänge so bis 0,5-1 GB geht?

Danke für eure Hilfe im Vorraus.


----------



## midnight (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bei welchem E-Mail Anbieter große Anhänge versenden?*

Also ich glaube da musst du schon größere Geschütze auffahren. Ich hab Webspace bei All-Inkl (mit Mailadressen) und kann da glaube ich "nur" 400mb oder so anhängen. So riesige Anhäge würde ich auch nich in eine Mail packen, lieber auf rapidshare oder einem FTP-Server hochladen.
btw dauert es auch ne ganze weile, ein gb hochzuladen...

so far


----------



## Crymes (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bei welchem E-Mail Anbieter große Anhänge versenden?*

Weiss jemand, wie es mit T-Online aussieht?

PS: Danke für deine Antwort, Midnight, aber Dateien ins Internet zu `stellen´, ist mir nichts.


----------



## boerigard (18. November 2009)

*AW: Bei welchem E-Mail Anbieter große Anhänge versenden?*

Bedenke auch, dass die Beschränkungen meist für Versand und Empfang gleich sind. Dh. auch wenn du 400mb Anhänge versenden kannst, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich am EMail-Konto des Empfängers scheitern (wenn er nicht den gleichen Anbieter benutzt).
T-Online war auch mal (vor 1-2 Jahren) auf 30mb beschränkt. In der letzten Zeit wurde zwar das EMail-Angebot mehrmals überarbeitet, aber ich denke nicht, dass sich an den Beschränkungen viel getan hat.

Ich denke das Beste wird sein, deine Daten in verschlüsselten Containern (Truecrypt oder einfaches Rar-Archive) auf Rapidshare, FTP oder sonstigen Webspace hochzuladen.


----------



## lord-elveon (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bei welchem E-Mail Anbieter große Anhänge versenden?*

Vergiss es. Anhänge varrieren immer so um die 10MB rum, is aber auch logisch 
1. wegen den Gründen oben (der Empfänger muss sie ja auch empfangen dürfen)
2. Was meinst du wie lange du zum Hochladen von so viel auf nen E-Mail-Server brauchst? Und der Empfänger? Braucht erstmal ne halbe Stunde bis er fertig heruntergeladen hat! - unsinnig.
3. Und wenn derjenige sich die E-Mail aufm PDA anschaut? Zackbu8mm hat der hunderte von € Schulden...
4. Außerdem würden durch so viel Traffic einfach die Server überladen werden.

Also du siehst, dass es prinzipiell keinen Sinn hat, sowas als Anbieter zu implementieren.

Wenn du so große Datien verschicken willst, hab ich entweder Skype oder MSN verwendet...

Grüße lord-elveon


----------



## Harald Menke (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bei welchem E-Mail Anbieter große Anhänge versenden?*

Hier findet man eine Auflistung aller E-Mail Anbieter inklusive Angabe der Maximalgröße der Anhänge: http://www.email-vergleich.com


----------



## Pinky1956 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei welchem E-Mail Anbieter große Anhänge versenden?*

Na, siehste ! Bei denen geht es doch auch und unkompliziert .... 


Warum nicht auch bei den Anbietern von diversen EMail - Versendern ? 

Kompliziert, umständlich, nichts verstehend, Maximalbeschränkung und ein Haufen Kohle dafür nehmend ...

Nein, danke !

(Für lord-elveon)


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bei welchem E-Mail Anbieter große Anhänge versenden?*

Der Thread ist leicht älter. 
Und große Anhänge würde ich nicht per Mail verschicken sondern dafür One Klick Hoster nutzen.


----------

